# Traffic stop in Hamilton, MT



## K831 (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think this has been posted yet. Listen closely and you can hear the "click" of the first shot as the hammer drops on a round... lucky officer. Following round is live.

I'm glad the officer is ok. I think he made some errors with his initial approach, but recovered well. Pretty fast draw and good shooting. 

http://billingsgazette.com/news/sta...mix_cdf93fba-47ca-11df-9f5c-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 23, 2010)

Good shoot.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 24, 2010)

To armchair. More as an after action lesson than a critique but..too square to the window and carring the flashlight in the gun hand.

I have seen some internet idiots saying "well, if I did what that cop did, I would have been arrested" implying that because he was driving away he wasn't a deadly threat. What they don't (or refuse) to realize is that we LEO's have, spelled out in most state law), the ability to utilize deadly force to apprehend a fleeing felon who had displayed that he was a deadly threat.


----------



## K831 (Jul 24, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> carring the flashlight in the gun hand.



That's what I was thinking when I said error with initial approach. I thought that was a little too relaxed or careless. Of course, I'm just picking on a guy who ultimately did a fantastic job. 



Archangel M said:


> I have seen some internet idiots saying "well, if I did what that cop did, I would have been arrested" implying that because he was driving away he wasn't a deadly threat. What they don't (or refuse) to realize is that we LEO's have, spelled out in most state law), the ability to utilize deadly force to apprehend a fleeing felon who had displayed that he was a deadly threat.



I read some of those comments too, and I don't understand where that sentiment comes from. Is it just that some people resent cops and look for anything they can be negative about? Is it that they are so truly naive they can't see that if that guy was willing to shoot a cop in the face at point blank range, he will surely shoot any of the rest of us?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 24, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> To armchair. More as an after action lesson than a critique but..too square to the window and carring the flashlight in the gun hand.


 That's the danger of doing this job long enough that we all have to guard against. 



Archangel M said:


> I have seen some internet idiots saying "well, if I did what that cop did, I would have been arrested" implying that because he was driving away he wasn't a deadly threat. What they don't (or refuse) to realize is that we LEO's have, spelled out in most state law), the ability to utilize deadly force to apprehend a fleeing felon who had displayed that he was a deadly threat.


 Don't bother putting too much effort in to dispelling the asinine statements of 16 year old kids typing from mommies basement.......what they know about anything can practically be squeezed on to the flat of a thumb tack.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 24, 2010)

K831 said:


> I read some of those comments too, and I don't understand where that sentiment comes from. Is it just that some people resent cops and look for anything they can be negative about? Is it that they are so truly naive they can't see that if that guy was willing to shoot a cop in the face at point blank range, he will surely shoot any of the rest of us?


 
If you could actually see the people behind the comments you'd simply say 'OH, okay, I get it. They're MORONS!'


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 24, 2010)

And of course there are also plenty of people who we "deal with" on a regular basis who use computers too.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 24, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> And of course there are also plenty of people who we "deal with" on a regular basis who use computers too.


 
Bingo!  It is those guys, and to a greater extent, their girlfriends and family members, who post those stupid comments on message boards.


----------

